# Black Snapper?



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Headed to 3mile this afternoon. Be hearing reports of some blacks being caught pretty regularly. Anyone had any luck? I'll keep ya'll posted on how we do today. Thanks.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Never heard of a black snapper being caught around here. 

Mangrove and Grey on the other hand...


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, Mangrove is what I probably should've said. Thanks.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

The Pitt said:


> Never heard of a black snapper being caught around here.
> 
> Mangrove and Grey on the other hand...


They've been called Black Snapper around here forever!!!
I'm guessing you probably don't know what a Ling is either...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Best Defense said:


> They've been called Black Snapper around here forever!!!
> I'm guessing you probably don't know what a Ling is either...



Nope, never heard of it!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

ling isn't that some kind of fish caught off the west coast (CA.)? Has green flesh as I remember but good eating/


Wait I bet you are talking slang for COBIA !


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Duh


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Plenty of black snapper around Bob Sikes too. Catching them is the trick.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Cobia ??? Aren't they extinct ???


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Best Defense said:


> Cobia ??? Aren't they extinct ???


Oh no, they're still making them. I saw one on I-10, had a 150 Evenrude on it. Nice looking boat.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Never seen one before.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Never seen one before.



That's exactly what I have been trying to target. Nice fish!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Can they be caught of the 3- mile or Sykes? Is it better to go day or night?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

yukondog said:


> Can they be caught of the 3- mile or Sykes? Is it better to go day or night?


Pretty much any structure can hold them. I've always done better on them during the day.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Chum
Chum
Chum


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

onemorecast said:


> Headed to 3mile this afternoon. Be hearing reports of some blacks being caught pretty regularly. Anyone had any luck? I'll keep ya'll posted on how we do today. Thanks.


Structure. (INSHORE)
live Ly's. 2" to 3"
Smallest tackle you can get away with. 
Fluorocarbon is a must!
Hold your rod tip high when they pull give them line.
Set drag all the way.
Hook set, don't give 1 inch.
Never play rap music Mangrove snapper hate it.

Lets eat.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

marksnet said:


> Chum
> Chum
> Chum


Recently, in the bay, every time we put out chum for black or red snapper, we wound up with blacktip and bulls...wrong toothy critters.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

kingfish501 said:


> Recently, in the bay, every time we put out chum for black or red snapper, we wound up with blacktip and bulls...wrong toothy critters.


Never fished the bay. I could see that tho


----------

